# nuevas tomas de arequipa......



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

creo que si JBlock, ahí tb esta el hotel Libertador de la cadena Golden Tulip.
Rafo sabes en que año hicieron ese parque?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

panoramica , vean en el extremo derecho se pueden distinguir el hotel presidente y a su costado un edificio de 9 pisos (no me acuerdo bien su nombre pero es sus instalaciones funciona un instituto creo ?)









el tradicional y añejo puente bolognesi









malecon chili , se puede apreciar el proyecto del puente chilina solo se culmino la primera etapa se planea culminarlos al finalisar el 2006.
asu costado se encuentra el CARTODROMO ,


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> creo que si JBlock, ahí tb esta el hotel Libertador de la cadena Golden Tulip.
> Rafo sabes en que año hicieron ese parque?


Claro q si, a unas cuadras vivian mis tios abuelos y mis tios..


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

¿Qué le falta al puente Chilina, Rafo? Parece que ya estuviera terminado. Por otra parte, el puente Bolognesi se ve majestuoso. Se asemeja a un acueducto de los romanos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Te estas reivindicando Rafo, muy buenas tus panoramicas, Arequipa es muy bonita, el puente Bolognesi es hermoso, pienso que si sembraran enredaderas sobre las riberas se vería mucho mejor ademas que se estabilizaría el talud que luce bastante erosionado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh...pero el Puente Grau es el mas lindo de todos...y el parque forestal es lindo tambien, por el Inter y el Hotel Posada del Parque.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

De acuerdo con Bajo....
J Block parece que conoces mucho Arequipa no??


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pedro1011[B said:


> ]¿Qué le falta al puente Chilina,[/B] Rafo? Parece que ya estuviera terminado. Por otra parte, el puente Bolognesi se ve majestuoso. Se asemeja a un acueducto de los romanos.



pedro, me confundi al escribir lo que quise decir fue que falta pavimentar la parte que une el puente con el otro el otro lado del rio , pero la obra a quedado en nada.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

las imagenes son de calidad amigo rafo......

pero tendrias q buscar mejores lugares, por q arequipa si lo tiene, y en todo caso arequipa tiene sin numeros de lugares bellos.

espero q esta sugerencia lo tomes a bien.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> De acuerdo con Bajo....
> J Block parece que conoces mucho Arequipa no??


Obviamente...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey que bien rafo que muestres imagenes de tu ciudad. el distrito de la villa medica (jose bustamante) es un distrito popular nop? a excepcion de la villa medica se nota por la construcciones de las casas.... osea comparadas con las imagenes de los distritos de yanahuara y cayma... jose bustamante parece un barrio que esta resurgiendo..


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Como se llamaba el distrito donde van a construir el nuevo CC. tiene un nombre largo...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

creo que es jose bustamante CREO


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Como se llamaba el distrito donde van a construir el nuevo CC. tiene un nombre largo...


Bustamente y Rivero.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

entonces es Jose Bustamante y Rivero..jajaja..porque no le dicen Rivero nomás suena mejor.
Bueno como sea la otra vez entre a la pagina de ese distrito y me pareció interesante..no me acuerdo si me la racomendaste tu J Block u otro..facil fue Bajo..nosé pero parecía un distrito bonito y pujante jajaja (que graciosa palabra)


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sebvill said:


> entonces es Jose Bustamante y Rivero..jajaja..porque no le dicen Rivero nomás suena mejor.
> Bueno como sea la otra vez entre a la pagina de ese distrito y me pareció interesante..no me acuerdo si me la racomendaste tu J Block u otro..facil fue Bajo..nosé pero parecía un distrito bonito y pujante jajaja (que graciosa palabra)


si yo solo le digo bustamante pero el nombre Completo es una weada asi Jose luis bustamante y rivero creo que este distrito tiene 15 años pero me parece a excepcion de la villa medica que es un distrito popular,


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Algunas de las obras en Bustamante y Rivero me parecen cheveres, de buen gusto, como la arborización de las avenidas y los parques...algunas otras un poquitito huachafas...pero no tanto.

Ahora, me da risa q el palacio municipal es mas chevere que el nuevo que han hecho para Arequipa...jajaja.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

a bueno..pero en la página web se veía bien..creo incluso que la villa médica es algo popular o no?? de todas formas gracias JBlock y Liquid por la info


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sebvill said:


> creo incluso que la villa médica es algo popular o no?? de todas formas gracias JBlock y Liquid por la info


no lo extraño que el diseño de la villa medica me parece algo un tanto exclusivo y no entiendo por que la construyeron en ese distrito


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

tan bacanes las fotos rafo pero aver si te consigues mas de tomas de la ultima foto ,esa interseccion vial de tres brazos ta chevere ah y una panoramica de la av. el ejercito ceca por saga pleaseeee


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

bastante loco el puente


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La Villa Medica en verdad fue construida como departamentos para medicos...por eso el nombre...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

a con razón...suponía que tenía que ver algo con clínicas y médicos..jaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, es lo mas moderno que tiene Arequipa creo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh no...hay bastantes edificios multifamiliares modernos...en el Centro tambien hay edificios modernos, pero los hacen de estilo antiguo usando sillar para que combine con lo verdaderamente antiguo.

Uyy..tengo que ir a Arequipa y tomar HARTAS fotos!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso se debe hacer en todas las ciudades, si la zona es antigua, pues se deben hacer proyectos que guarden relacion con el entorno, no como en Lima.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

creo que esta foto ya la postearon pero me parece bien chevere se pueden apreciar algunos edificios del centro de la ciudad


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> creo que esta foto ya la postearon pero me parece bien chevere se pueden apreciar algunos edificios del centro de la ciudad


  !!!Qué bonito se ve!!! me falta conocer la Ciudad Banca  quiero ir!!! :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, esa última foto está buenísima.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

es hermozo arequipa!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

ESTA ULTIMA FOTO ES MUY BUENA, SE BIEN EL CENTRO.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Una calle saliendo del Centro Historico









Mall Panoramico









Iluminación en la Plaza de Armas









Hermoso Parque Forestal









Incomparable verdor...









Un monasterio









El hermoso puente Grau...el mas bello de Arequipa









Restaurant Sol de Mayo...uno de los mas tradicionales de Arequipa









El ya conocido puente..









Una urbanización de clase media


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu, que buen aporte Jota, la ultima foto esta buenisima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, un peruano cruzando la pista, cuando no.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, J Block. Se ve que abunda el verde en Arequipa. Y en la última foto, parece que los bellos nevados estuvieran flotando.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> !!!Qué bonito se ve!!! me falta conocer la Ciudad Banca  quiero ir!!! :cheers:


 Si, Lucumita, la ciudad de Arequipa es muy bonita, verdaderamente un orgullo del Perú. De hecho tienes que ir, yo ya estuve dos veces por ahi.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pucha que JBlock te pasate con las fotos estan locasas , y este edificio hace tiempo que lo queria mostrar , aunque esta un poco feito pero tiene una "altura " considerable para los edificios de provincias (8 o 9 pisos )


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

nunca había visto un daewoo tico tan emperifollado...


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Marsupilami: Típico de los taxis peruanos! Por cierto me alegra que siempre vengas al foro peruano y hagas comentarios ya sean buenos o graciosos, tu y Klugermann esta más que bienvenidos ha Incascrapers!
Rafo: esa última que pusiste, la panorámica de Arequipa esta increíble!
Jota: Te pasate con esas fotos, estan buenazas! deberían agregar esta fotos aal thread de Arequipa en el foro internacional, alguien quisiera hacerlo??


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hazlo tu pes, evitanos la fatiga.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

no que lo haga alguien más experto...con esto de las fotos soy un inútil, recién he aprendido a pasar bajar fotos de internet al foro!! gracias a la ayuda de Liquid..gracias Liquid!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Una calle saliendo del Centro Historico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kay:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sebvill said:


> gracias a la ayuda de Liquid..gracias Liquid!



:tyty: :bowtie:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

OHHHH , esta toma es nueva


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

*AQUI LE DEJO UNA*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

cuantos pisos tiene ese edificio del fondo???


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Quienes son esos patas de la foto?


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

NO SE QUIENES SERAN, PARECEN OBREROS, LA IMAGEN LA SAQUE DE UNA ENCICLOPEDIA VIRTUAL, EL EDIFICIO DEL FONDO CREO QUE TIENE 12 PISOS.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Pisco_Perú said:


>


ese es arequipa?? x lo que veo esa casona en la que estan parados es una casa colonial CREO pero no me ubico de seguro rafo o jblock pueden saber donde esta ese lugar, ese edificio no lo habia visto..-.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Liquid: en esta foto se aprecia que el local que tú mencionas es, aparentemente, una iglesia o convento.
Al fondo se puede observar el edificio visto en la foto anterior, el cual tiene unos diez pisos y está a una o dos cuadras de la Plaza de Armas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ese es el patio de la iglesia de Santo Domingo, al costado de la Plaza de Armas. Al costado, el edificio bajo de color azul es Antojitos, una pastelería riquisima. Ahi puedes encontrar una gran variedad de antojitos arequipeños...deliciosos...al igual que yogurts y helados.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ese es el hotel presidentev , tiene 12 pisos , y la foto ha sido tomado desde los clustros de la compañia.
bien mostra la foto .


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

*AUNQUE ALGO ANTIGUA ESTA FOTO, AQUI LES VA.....*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Será antigua, pero la imagen no ha cambiado mucho.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

*UNA MAS DE LA CIUDAD BLANCA.......*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa foto parece un oleo pintado por Sky.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Pisco_Perú said:


>


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 
que cheverela foto una de las mejores que haya visto.......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El hermoso puente Grau...el mas bello de Arequipa

EN ESTE PUENTE MURIO TODA ESA GENTE ELECTROCUTADA HACE AÑOS,NO ME ACUERDO QUE PASO EXACTAMENTE PERO FUE EN ESTE PUENTE, CUANTOS MURIERON? Y POR QUE? QUE HICIERON?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De veras me has hecho acordar ese incidente, creo se cayo uno de los postes a algo por el estilo.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Ojala que algun día llegue a ver a Arequipa con un lindo skyline, de varios edificios de más de 15 o 20 pisos, se vería tán hermosa con su Misti de fondo. Ojala no me muera antes de esperar tanto.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

libidito said:


> El hermoso puente Grau...el mas bello de Arequipa
> 
> EN ESTE PUENTE MURIO TODA ESA GENTE ELECTROCUTADA HACE AÑOS,NO ME ACUERDO QUE PASO EXACTAMENTE PERO FUE EN ESTE PUENTE, CUANTOS MURIERON? Y POR QUE? QUE HICIERON?


creo que fueron 50 o 25...era un número múltilpo de 5 pero no recuerdo cuál.....pero eso sucedió hace años


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

rashos..y q paso para que sde electrocuten? les cayo un rasho? o hubo venta a l pormayor de tazers y quisieron hacer una orgia en pleno puente, rociandose agua a manguerasos y jugando con los tazers que acababan de comprar?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

rafo aver si nos explicas que paso en ese puente?????????????????????????


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si no me equivoco el problema fue con uno de los postes de alumbrado publico.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

se cayo uno,pero habra tenido que estar lloviendo para que tantos se electrocuten


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

lo q pso fue que :unos irresponsables quemaron un castillo muy cerca de ñlos postes y las chispas saltaro a los cables y creo que los cables se cayeron , y para rematarla habia llovido ese dia , murieron un webo de gente yo era chibolo cuando paso eso


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hasta que por fin alguien develo el misterio de la muerte de decenas de characatos, pero tenia que ver algo con los postes.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

bajopontino alegrate era algo de postes


----------



## panamared (Feb 25, 2005)

wow esta bien , pero para ser la segunda ciudad mas grande de peru como que no tiene casi edificios altos o mas bien no tiene , porque sera???


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

panamared said:


> wow esta bien , pero para ser la segunda ciudad mas grande de peru como que no tiene casi edificios altos o mas bien no tiene , porque sera???


Primero , por que es zona de frecuentes temblores , ya que tienen el volcan muy cerca , segundo asi es la idiosincracia del peruano no le gusta vivir en
edificios, siempre quiere su terreno , por eso en Lima por ejemplo casi por
oblgación ,la gente comienza a vivir en torres , luego que Lima es una de las ciudades mas extensas en area del mundo,pero si hay zonas en Lima que la gente ha vivido siempre en torres de hasta 25 pisos como la zona del golf o conjuntos residenciales como San Felipe , Lima es muy grande y hay de todo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No creo que sea por los temblores, los edificios lo construyen las empresas privadas o el gobierno y en nuestras provincias nunca hubo esa intencion, la respuesta a Panamared es por el centralismo.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> No creo que sea por los temblores, los edificios lo construyen las empresas privadas o el gobierno y en nuestras provincias nunca hubo esa intencion, la respuesta a Panamared es por el centralismo.


no , Bajopontino , la idiosincracia del peruano , me refiero a la masa, a el pueblo es, no vivir en edificios ,parte es culpa tambien del centralismo , si
no mas, ve Arequipa , a veces su campiña está en peligro , la gente quiere su chalet aunque sea de 160 mts.2 , y los temblores , pues claro te gustaria vivir en Arequipa en un piso 15 , la verdad a mi no, un poco que esto juega tambien no hay que ser absolutista.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero mira hoy, debido a que el gobierno ha impulsado el sector inmobiliario, hay una gran oferta de departamentos y a la gente le agrada, los edificios de vivienda multifamiliares han sido todo un éxito, antes no había esta oferta, no se otorgaban creditos asi de fácil a cualquier persona que ganara menos de 1500 soles mensuales, si se hubiera hecho esto hace 20 años, el aspecto de nuestras ciudades seria otro actualmente.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Nueva del mall Panoramico


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

buena foto jose perez...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*CAMPIÑA AREQUIPEÑA*


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

buen aporte estas dos ultimas fotos, linda la campiña arequipeña, que cada vez es mas chica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas panoramicas Rafo, en una se puede apreciar algunos barrios marginales.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Estan bonitas las fotos. Me agrada que la gente haga sus casas en los cerros secos asi dejan a la campi~a.....hay que conservarla.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me he dado cuenta que Arequipa es una ciudad que tiene una gran extención, es decir los suburbios. La ciudad esta fraccionada por la campiña, algo original, lo que vendría a ser la ciudad en si, es decir el centro o CBD (central business district) es un lugar pequeño separado del resto por campos agrícolas. Me gusta, me gusta.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Algo parecido a esa ciudad china que pusieron en el foro de ciudades del mundo.


----------

